# Twin-Turbo Jetta VR6 24v, good idea or bad???



## GTI 20th AE #1421 (Dec 7, 2006)

i want to know if a twin turbo vr6 set-up will make more power than a single turbo set- up and it it worth it to go through all that work? i mean will it be worth it? will i gain more over the single turbo set up?


----------



## fooliojesus (Aug 17, 2006)

not worth it, look at what mint gti did with one.


----------



## GTI 20th AE #1421 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (fooliojesus)*

i mean Mint Gti's set up is amazing but a twin turbo is a waste?? i never would have thought. now also does a ported R32 intake manifold match up with the 2.8l 24v?


----------



## GTI 20th AE #1421 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (fooliojesus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fooliojesus* »_not worth it, look at what mint gti did with one.

so thats a no on a twin turbo set up?? how about a bi-turbo or would it be the same crap??


----------



## BlakVRBeast (Dec 17, 2006)

twin and bi = same thing ... why would you want a twin set up ? it will be twice as expensive and not really worth it when u can make the same power with a single turbo


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (BlakVRBeast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlakVRBeast* »_twin and bi = same thing ... why would you want a twin set up ? it will be twice as expensive and not really worth it when u can make the same power with a single turbo 

but nothing is better than twins that are bi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








two turbos to do the job that a single turbo can do more efficiently just doesnt make sense or provide any justification for the costs involved. if money isnt an object and pure performance isnt the goal then go for it. it sure as hell looks cool and makes an impression of having lots of money


----------



## infamyseemsshort (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Twin-Turbo Jetta VR6 24v, good idea or bad??? (GTI 20th AE #1421)*

Go with one and just go bigger with the turbo....def going to have many less headaches.


----------



## GTI 20th AE #1421 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Twin-Turbo Jetta VR6 24v, good idea or bad??? (infamyseemsshort)*

ok single turbo it is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , now what about a ported r32 intake manifold? will it fit the 2.8? or would a Schrick intake manifold do?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Twin-Turbo Jetta VR6 24v, good idea or bad??? (GTI 20th AE #1421)*

pretty sure you cant port any mk4 manifold since they're plastic


----------



## GTI 20th AE #1421 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Twin-Turbo Jetta VR6 24v, good idea or bad??? (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_pretty sure you cant port any mk4 manifold since they're plastic 

really? damn, so whats my other choice?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Twin-Turbo Jetta VR6 24v, good idea or bad??? (GTI 20th AE #1421)*

best choice is a short runner, since your plastic intake will blow up under boost (~15psi is normal i think). read around, just about any mk4 12v build will apply almost directly to your engine, with some differences in hardware used of course, but still pretty close.


----------



## GTI 20th AE #1421 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Twin-Turbo Jetta VR6 24v, good idea or bad??? (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_best choice is a short runner, since your plastic intake will blow up under boost (~15psi is normal i think). read around, just about any mk4 12v build will apply almost directly to your engine, with some differences in hardware used of course, but still pretty close.

so you are saying that i have a plastic intake manifold, and i should go with a short runner type? now does AEB make this type of intake manifold?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Twin-Turbo Jetta VR6 24v, good idea or bad??? (GTI 20th AE #1421)*

Dude, all your questions that you ever ask (not just in this thread) are in the search. Yes you have a plastic intake manifold (ever looked under your hood?) No the R32 intake manifold will not bolt up (different port dimensions) and no you can not port plastic.

_Quote, originally posted by *GTI 20th AE #1421* »_
so you are saying that i have a plastic intake manifold, and i should go with a short runner type? 








YES, stop thinking out loud, if you want to do a turbo setup start reading up on it. He already said that the manifolds tend to blow at 15 PSI (ive seen it happen at 10) so if you are going to boost more than that get a ****ing SRI.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Twin-Turbo Jetta VR6 24v, good idea or bad??? (RipCity Euros)*

LMAO!


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Twin-Turbo Jetta VR6 24v, good idea or bad??? (nubVR)*

Sorry







but search some of his old threads.


----------

